# 

## tomekgawronn

Witam wszystkich w moim dzienniku.
Do dnia dzisiejszego byłem „poczytywaczem” Waszych dzienników, dzienników w których szukałem inspiracji, zdobywałem wiedzę, próbowałem wyciągnąć jak najwięcej informacji z doświadczeń osób które są w trakcie budowy lub swoje wymarzone domy już zamieszkują. Bez wątpienia forum a w szczególności   klub samorobów jest miejscem z którym czuję się trwale związany.
Rok 2014
Wszystko zaczęło się od marzeń o własnym domu, takim niedużym,  na miarę naszych możliwości finansowych. Plan zakładał 3 sypialnie, ok. 30 metrowy salon, kuchnię pół otwartą, łazienkę raczej z wanną oraz pomieszczenie techniczno-gospodarcze w którym będę mógł majsterkować. Całość nie przekraczająca 120m² parterówka. Z tym planem w myślach zaczęło się gromadzenie środków finansowych.
 Rok 2015
Poszukiwania projektu, ciężka sprawa jak jest piękny z zewnątrz to układ pomieszczeń beznadziejny i odwrotnie jak układ ok. to z zewnątrz tak jakoś nie bardzo. W końcu coś mamy!!! Projekt bukiet kwiatów (http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...w,1789,0,0.htm), decyzja poszerzamy salon a w miejscu obecnego tarasu powstanie brakująca trzecia sypialnia. Projekt bardzo się nam podoba .
Rok 2016
My planujemy a banki utrudniają wzięcie kredytu, 20% wkładu własnego!, itp. utrudnienia, trzeba zweryfikować czy w ogóle stać nas będzie na wzięcie kredytu i czy w ogóle kredyt dostaniemy. Zatem pielgrzymka po bankach. Okazuje się, że nie tylko jest zdolność  ale także zgromadzone środki zapewniają nam wymagany wkład własny. Dalej poszło lawinowo  :big grin: 
Jest zdolność więc można planować dalej. Działka, potrzebujemy działkę!!! Ja od urodzenia mieszkam na wsi i dobrze mi wśród pól i łąk, ale żona z miasta i tęskno jej do tzw. cywilizacji. Szukamy kompromisu, niech będzie to wieś ale ucywilizowana, niech są sklepy, przychodnia, przedszkole i szkoła i niech jeździ PKS!!! Grzmiała żona. 7km od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania leży miejscowość spełniająca te kryteria(obrzeża borów tucholskich) , no więc trzeba się zorientować , czy w ogóle są tam działki na zbyciu. Poinformowałem ciocię pracującą w miejscowej aptece o zamiarze kupna działki, że jakby coś się dowiedziała to niech da znać. Minęły 3 tygodnie i jest telefon, są działki na sprzedaż jedzcie zobaczyć. Pojechaliśmy, działka fajna, ponad 1000metrów,  płaska ale ze 180 metrów drogi wewnętrznej, a nawet nie drogi tylko pas łąki udający drogę. Rozczarowanie. Powrót do domu i analiza. Generalnie lokalizacja super, centrum gminy, 300m do pksu i pierwszego sklepu, 600m do przedszkola , 700 do mini marketu, do szkoły też coś koło tego. Na szczęście Pani sprzedająca pozwoliła nam przyjeżdżać tyle razy oglądać działkę ile będziemy chcieli, no chyba że prędzej sprzeda. Wiec pojechaliśmy jeszcze raz i jeszcze i zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup.
Tak więc od maja 2016 roku staliśmy się posiadaczami ziemskimi. To tyle słowem wstępu. O dalszych perturbacjach odnośnie działki  i projektu opowiem następnym razem.

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## tomekgawronn

Tydzień przed zakupem działki, wziąłem ówczesne dokumenty od Pani sprzedającej i udałem się do wydziału budownictwa w naszej gminie celem zweryfikowania czy z działką jest wszystko ok. Sprawdziłem czy została prawidłowo odrolniona,  czy posiada zjazd z drogi publicznej, czy nie będzie problemów z doprowadzeniem mediów, itp. Zapewniono mnie, że wszystko jest w porządku, śmiało będę mógł tam budować. No więc zostało wpłacić zadatek i odwiedzić notariusza celem finalizacji transakcji. Poszło sprawnie i tym sposobem mamy swoje 1022m² ziemi. Jesteśmy szczęśliwi i pełni entuzjazmu.
Kilka dni po zakupie ponownie udałem się do wydziału budownictwa, aby uzyskać wszelkie niezbędne informacje nt. spraw i papierów jakie mam załatwić celem wydania warunków zabudowy. Pan URZĘDNIK bierze ode mnie dokumenty które już posiadam, przegląda, kręci nosem, wzdycha i wreszcie mówi: na tej działce nie można się budować!!!!!! Do cholery jak to nie można?!? Raptem niecałe 2 tygodnie temu, ten sam człowiek mówi mi, kupuj, nie ma żadnych przeszkód a teraz mówi że co najwyżej mogę dokupić sobie do tej działki krowę i będę mógł ją tam paść!!! Zagotowałem się….. jak to, dlaczego? Pytam zirytowany. Pan ze spokojem: z dniem (któregoś tam maja) w życie weszła ustawa (jakaś tam) która mówi o tym, że zjazd z drogi publicznej do posesji nie może być dłuższy niż 50 metrów. No gotuje się we mnie jeszcze bardziej. To gdy byłem tu po raz  pierwszy to Pan o tym nie wiedział?! No miałem urlop i nie zdążyłem się jeszcze z tym zaznajomić. Przykro mi. Panu jest przykro, a moje ponad 32 tyś wydałem na bezużyteczne metry pola!!! Co ja do cholery mam z tym teraz zrobić? No może porozmawia Pan z byłą właścicielką i może na zasadzie jakiejś ugody odda Panu pieniądze. No chyba gościa porąbało!!!! Na szczęście całej rozmowie przysłuchiwał się inny pracownik urzędu i nieśmiało zaproponował bym udał się do starostwa i może uda mi się przenieść warunki zabudowy z poprzedniej właścicielki na mnie. (z tym że warunki były bardzo ogólnikowe, sporządzone dla wszystkich 4 projektowanych działek)
Dzień później, starostwo
Pierwsze zdziwienie w starostwie było takie, że po jakiego licha odesłano mnie do nich, skoro oni nie mają kompetencji aby zmieniać warunki zabudowy które gmina sama ustaliła ani tym bardziej przenosić je z jednego właściciela na innego. To należy do kompetencji GMINY!
Drugie zdziwienie, co za głupot mi nagadali. Rzeczywiście wszedł przepis odnośnie zjazdu z drogi publicznej, że max 50m ale dotyczy tylko gruntów chronionych np. „Natura 2000” lub w parkach krajobrazowych itp., ponadto gdyby nawet moja działka podlegała temu przepisowi to zawsze gmina mogłaby przejąć od nas naszą drogę wewnętrzną co automatycznie uczyniło by ją publiczną i po temacie. Ale gminy (nie tylko moja) nie są chętne takich rozwiązań ze względu na to że wówczas to na nich spoczywałby obowiązek dbania o tę drogę (utwardzenie, oświetlenie, odśnieżanie itd.)
CDN.

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Dodaję do subskrybcji, czytając trochę się czuję jak by to było o mnie z tymi dobrymi zmianami  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam  :welcome: 
ach ten porządek i kompetencje...., większość urzędów nimi ocieka  :cool:

----------


## MeArek

To samo mam z podatkiem. Mój sąsiad płaci a ja nie. Działka sąsiada używana na razie rekreacyjnie tak jak moja na początku. Jak byłem w urzędzie pytać czemu, to pani powiedziała ,że ziemia v klasy. A jak mówię ,że sąsiad ma taką samą to głupio się uśmiecha i mówi: jak geodeta odbierze dom to będzie pan płacił. Nie do ogarnięcia.

----------


## sebcioc55

> To samo mam z podatkiem. Mój sąsiad płaci a ja nie. Działka sąsiada używana na razie rekreacyjnie tak jak moja na początku. Jak byłem w urzędzie pytać czemu, to pani powiedziała ,że ziemia v klasy. A jak mówię ,że sąsiad ma taką samą to głupio się uśmiecha i mówi: jak geodeta odbierze dom to będzie pan płacił. Nie do ogarnięcia.


No bo tak jest. Podczas inwentaryzacji powykonawczej ktora musisz zrobic do odbioru budynku geodeta zaznacza jaka czesc "pola" ma byc odrolniona i dopiero od tego sie placi podatek. Nie ma co sie spinac, jak urzad sie dowie ze juz jestes odrolniony to sam sie upomni. U mnie co roku cena za 1m^2 sie zmnienia wiec czekam na kolejne wezwanie z dokladna kwota i wtedy zaplace haracz  :wink:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witajcie w moim dzienniku, jest mi o tyle przyjemnie że Wasze dzienniki już znam  :smile: 
 Ja dotychczas płaciłem podatek jak od gruntów rolnych, gdyż dopiero po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę działka stanie się budowlaną. Największym absurdem dla mnie było, że musiałem zapłacić podatek od wolno stojącego garażu i nie byłoby w tym nic dziwnego gdyby nie to że garażu jeszcze nie ma!!!

----------


## tomekgawronn

Na kolejną wizytę w urzędzie gminy pojechałem jak już ochłonąłem po ostatniej, tak na wszelki wypadek co by się nikomu krzywda nie stała  :wink:  Jak tylko URZĘDNIK mnie zobaczył tak od samych drzwi się kłaniał i przepraszał, itd. Ja jako człowiek bezkonfliktowy i zawsze chętny do zgody, przeprosiny przyjąłem i uznałem temat jako nie były. W ramach rehabilitacji poprosiłem o szczegółowy wykaz spraw jakie muszę załatwić celem uzyskania warunków zabudowy. A więc Panie Tomaszu załatw:
*warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetycznej
*warunki przyłączenia do sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej
*wypełnij Pan te druczki i to będzie wszystko
A co tam, bułka z masłem.
Z energetyką poszło względnie sprawnie, dostałem warunki, zrobiłem ksero najważniejszych stron i odesłałem podpisane aby zaczęli działać w mojej sprawie.
Wodociągi zażyczyły sobie mapkę do celów opiniodawczych, o której zresztą nie powiedział mi Pan URZĘDNIK, przez co oczywiście znowu odwlekł się proces uzyskania warunków. Po jakimś czasie dostałem telefon z wodociągów że warunki już są, ale jest problem z długością przyłączy i należy rozbudować sieć w stronę naszych działek (po za moją działką są jeszcze dwie, na jednej dom już stoi a na drugiej inwestorzy są na podobnym etapie co ja). Pojechaliśmy razem z pozostałymi i okazało się, że aby mieć kanalizę i wodę musimy zapłacić po ok. 9tyś od każdej działki !!!! Jednogłośnie zakwestionowaliśmy wysokość wykonania przyłączy i wystosowałem w imieniu własnym i pozostałych pismo do Wójta z prośbą o ujęcie rozbudowy sieci wodno-kanalizacyjnej  w budżecie gminy na rok 2017. (podobno rozpatrzono pozytywnie, ale oficjalnej odpowiedzi jeszcze nie dostałem)
Uzbrojony w mapy, warunki z energetyki, warunki z wodociągów, z wypełnionymi druczkami znów wybrałem się do Pana URZĘDNIKA. Dumny z siebie oddaję, wszystkie papiery i czekam. Przegląda i przegląda!?! Brakuje jeszcze opinii z ochrony środowiska o oddziaływaniu planowanej inwestycji na środowisko, no szlag mnie trafił. Przecież w ramach dobrej współpracy prosiłem o wypunktowanie wszystkich potrzebnych papierów a ten skurczybyk jeszcze coś ode mnie chce a mi o tym wcześniej nic nie mówił!!!!! Nieprzyjemna wymiana zdań i wyszedłem naładowany i gotowy wybuchnąć jak reaktor w Czarnobylu!!!
Załatwiłem opinię, wracam do urzędu, Pan URZĘDNIK na urlopie, zastępuje go sympatyczny Pan P. Pnie Tomaszu, wszystko ok. ale BRAKUJE jeszcze…. Co do jasnej cholery jeszcze brakuje(krzyczę w myślach) Brakuje krótkiego opisu nt. planowanej inwestycji, ale bez obaw załatwimy to od ręki, zdjął mi kamień z serca Pan P.
Tak po ok. 6 miesiącach biegania po urzędach, załatwianiu sterty papierów, kilku skoków ciśnienia i kilku stanów przedzawałowych doczekaliśmy dnia wydania WARUNKÓW ZABUDOWY.
Dla tych którzy mają tę drogę przed sobą, celem uzyskania warunków zabudowy należy:
1)	Posiadać dokument upoważniający do dysponowania nieruchomością (np. notarialny akt własności)
2)	Wystąpić w starostwie o mapki do celów opiniodawczych oraz wyrys z rejestru gruntów
3)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetycznej
4)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączania do sieci wodnokanalizacyjnej
5)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączania do sieci gazowej (ja tego nie musiałem bo nie mam gazu w gminie)
6)	Wystąpić do zarządu dróg celem określenia zjazdu z drogi publicznej (ja miałem istniejący zjazd)
7)	Zdobyć opinię z ochrony środowiska, odnośnie oddziaływania inwestycji na środowisko (w mojej gminie pisze się wniosek do Wójta i to on to załatwia)
8 )	Stworzyć krótki opis budowanej inwestycji (w stylu: buduję dom jednorodzinny bez poddasza, bez piwnicy, z dachem krytym dachówką, źródłem ciepła będzie piec gazowy, przewiduję ileś tam metrów powierzchni utwardzonych itp. itd.)
9)	Wypełnić wniosek o ustalenie warunków zabudowy
10)	Składając wniosek uiścić opłatę jakąś tam (nie pamiętam dokładnie ale chyba skarbową)

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## marcko

> ...
> Dla tych którzy mają tę drogę przed sobą, celem uzyskania warunków zabudowy należy:
> 1)	Posiadać dokument upoważniający do dysponowania nieruchomością (np. notarialny akt własności)
> 2)	Wystąpić w starostwie o mapki do celów opiniodawczych oraz wyrys z rejestru gruntów
> 3)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetycznej
> 4)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączania do sieci wodnokanalizacyjnej
> 5)	Wystąpić o warunki przyłączania do sieci gazowej (ja tego nie musiałem bo nie mam gazu w gminie)
> 6)	Wystąpić do zarządu dróg celem określenia zjazdu z drogi publicznej (ja miałem istniejący zjazd)
> 7)	Zdobyć opinię z ochrony środowiska, odnośnie oddziaływania inwestycji na środowisko (w mojej gminie pisze się wniosek do Wójta i to on to załatwia)
> ...


no to ładnie miałeś z urzędasami - czasami myślę że ich praca chyba polega tylko na utrudnianiu życia innym tak dla zasady.
sporo tego miałeś - nie wiem czy zmiany były/czy gmina taka ale ja rok temu miałem tylko mapki + wniosek
żadnych opłat, a warunki do odpowiednich urzędów sami składali.

Tak czy inaczej wytrwałości życzę, bo mi czasami brakuje  :big grin:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Już w międzyczasie okazało się, że wybrany przez nas projekt nie zmieści się na działce, ze względu na ustaloną linię zabudowy. Działka jest w prostokącie o wymiarach 23X42m gdzie ten dłuższy bok jest frontowym. 


 W związku z tym zaczęliśmy kolejne poszukiwania. Trochę to trwało i stanęło na projekcje Weronika II ( http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...m-1-st-WRF1390), aczkolwiek wymagał sporo zmian aby spełnić nasze oczekiwania, zrezygnowaliśmy z garażu na rzecz sypialni i pomieszczenia technicznego, obecny gospodarczy zastał przeniesiony na drugą stronę kuchni i podzielony na spiżarnie i garderobę.

Postanowiłem samodzielnie narysować ten projekt wg naszej wizji i upodobań. Oto efekt ok. 2 miesięcy rysowania.

----------


## MeArek

> No bo tak jest. Podczas inwentaryzacji powykonawczej ktora musisz zrobic do odbioru budynku geodeta zaznacza jaka czesc "pola" ma byc odrolniona i dopiero od tego sie placi podatek. Nie ma co sie spinac, jak urzad sie dowie ze juz jestes odrolniony to sam sie upomni. U mnie co roku cena za 1m^2 sie zmnienia wiec czekam na kolejne wezwanie z dokladna kwota i wtedy zaplace haracz


Sebcio nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Moja działka jest rolno-budowlana. Sąsiada też. Budowę rozpocząłem kilka lat po nabyciu działki i nie płacę podatku od samego początku (zakupu działki) . Sąsiad płaci. Ja to już nawet olałem ale kilku znajomych kupiło ostatnio podobne działki i płacą. Każdy coś tam płaci. Tak samo jak sąsiad z taką samą klasą ziemi. Urząd się upomni po odbiorze to wiem ale mógłby się upomnieć z odsetkami. Na potwierdzenie bałaganu w tymże urzędzie powiem ,że rozmawiałem z moim sąsiadem. Powiedział mi ,że jak poszedł zapłacić w tamtym roku to pani poinformowała go ,że ktoś już zapłacił. Zdziwił się ale pomyślał,że może brat lub ktoś z rodziny był akurat i zapłacił przy okazji. Za jakiś czas dostał wezwanie do zapłaty z odsetkami...

----------


## DrKubus

> Na kolejną wizytę w urzędzie gminy pojechałem jak już ochłonąłem po ostatniej, tak na wszelki wypadek co by się nikomu krzywda nie stała  Jak tylko URZĘDNIK mnie zobaczył tak od samych drzwi się kłaniał i przepraszał, itd. Ja jako człowiek bezkonfliktowy i zawsze chętny do zgody, przeprosiny przyjąłem i uznałem temat jako nie były. W ramach rehabilitacji poprosiłem o szczegółowy wykaz spraw jakie muszę załatwić celem uzyskania warunków zabudowy. A więc Panie Tomaszu załatw:
> *warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetycznej
> *warunki przyłączenia do sieci wodociągowej i kanalizacyjnej
> *wypełnij Pan te druczki i to będzie wszystko
> A co tam, bułka z masłem.
> Z energetyką poszło względnie sprawnie, dostałem warunki, zrobiłem ksero najważniejszych stron i odesłałem podpisane aby zaczęli działać w mojej sprawie.
> Wodociągi zażyczyły sobie mapkę do celów opiniodawczych, o której zresztą nie powiedział mi Pan URZĘDNIK, przez co oczywiście znowu odwlekł się proces uzyskania warunków. Po jakimś czasie dostałem telefon z wodociągów że warunki już są, ale jest problem z długością przyłączy i należy rozbudować sieć w stronę naszych działek (po za moją działką są jeszcze dwie, na jednej dom już stoi a na drugiej inwestorzy są na podobnym etapie co ja). Pojechaliśmy razem z pozostałymi i okazało się, że aby mieć kanalizę i wodę musimy zapłacić po ok. 9tyś od każdej działki !!!! Jednogłośnie zakwestionowaliśmy wysokość wykonania przyłączy i wystosowałem w imieniu własnym i pozostałych pismo do Wójta z prośbą o ujęcie rozbudowy sieci wodno-kanalizacyjnej  w budżecie gminy na rok 2017. (podobno rozpatrzono pozytywnie, ale oficjalnej odpowiedzi jeszcze nie dostałem)
> Uzbrojony w mapy, warunki z energetyki, warunki z wodociągów, z wypełnionymi druczkami znów wybrałem się do Pana URZĘDNIKA. Dumny z siebie oddaję, wszystkie papiery i czekam. Przegląda i przegląda!?! Brakuje jeszcze opinii z ochrony środowiska o oddziaływaniu planowanej inwestycji na środowisko, no szlag mnie trafił. Przecież w ramach dobrej współpracy prosiłem o wypunktowanie wszystkich potrzebnych papierów a ten skurczybyk jeszcze coś ode mnie chce a mi o tym wcześniej nic nie mówił!!!!! Nieprzyjemna wymiana zdań i wyszedłem naładowany i gotowy wybuchnąć jak reaktor w Czarnobylu!!!
> Załatwiłem opinię, wracam do urzędu, Pan URZĘDNIK na urlopie, zastępuje go sympatyczny Pan P. Pnie Tomaszu, wszystko ok. ale BRAKUJE jeszcze…. Co do jasnej cholery jeszcze brakuje(krzyczę w myślach) Brakuje krótkiego opisu nt. planowanej inwestycji, ale bez obaw załatwimy to od ręki, zdjął mi kamień z serca Pan P.
> ...


Dodam jeszcze, że w niektórych gminach wymagana jest opinia archeologiczna, gdzie na własny koszt musisz zatrudnić archeologa który zrobi kilka dziur i skasuje kilka stów (przy dobrych wiatrach, gorzej jak coś znajdzie - wówczas może wstrzymać prace budowlane na kilka lat  :jaw drop: )

PS. Fajny dziennik, fajnie się czyta, powodzenia.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Dzięki Doktorku, Twój dziennik również nie jest mi obcy  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomekgawronn

Październik 2016
Po uzyskaniu warunków zabudowy nadszedł moment w którym należało znaleźć architekta, który przeniesie nasze marzenia na papier, sprawa o tyle ułatwiona, że ogólny zarys powstał już z mojej ręki. Poszukiwania nie trwały długo gdyż wybraliśmy Panią z polecenia. Na pierwszej wizycie nie wiem kto na kim wywarł większe wrażenie Pani M. na nas czy my na Niej, że byliśmy przygotowani, wiedzieliśmy czego chcemy i mamy jasno sprecyzowane oczekiwania.
A więc:
Chcieliśmy dom na płycie,
ściany z BK + 20cm styro,
okna z pakietami 3szybowymi, w jakichś standardowych rozmiarach,
wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła i ogrzewanie na gaz, z własnego zbiornika, 100% podłogówki.
Poddasze nie użytkowe, ze stropem drewnianym, a w miedzystropiu 30 cm izolacji natryskowej. Pokrycie dachu prosiliśmy zaprojektować z naciskiem na ceramikę, ale nie wykluczam blacho dachówki.
Z dodatkowych utrudnień to budżet ustalony na ok. 260-270 tyś. na gotowo i *tyle pracy własnych rąk ile zdołam*.

Na początek Pani M. odwiodła mnie jakoś od płyty, nie pamiętam już argumentów ale jednak mnie przekonały, bo będziemy budować na tradycyjnych ławach. Ustaliliśmy terminy konspektu (koniec listopada/początek grudnia), docelowego projektu (początek lutego 2017) i wynagrodzenie na kwotę 4500zł. Ponadto chciałem oddać (oczywiście odpłatnie) resztę papierkowej roboty Pani M, ale jak się okazało:  Panie Tomaszu zostało jeszcze tylko załatwić mapę do celów projektowych i to wszystko. Przebrnął Pan przez najgorsze to ta mapka to już pestka.  :big lol:  A sprawy związane z pozwoleniem, załatwię w ramach kwoty za projekt. :wiggle:  Zleciłem wykonanie mapy i nastąpił okres oczekiwania na konspekt.

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## sebcioc55

Wszystkie adaptacyjne kwestie załatwiła w tej kwocie? Projekty przyłączy instalacji i projekt zagospodarowania też?

BTW: myślę że te 270tys pod klucz jest bardzo realne - najważniejsza tutaj będzie praca własna. Jakbyś robił ogrzewanie w płycie (jeżeli gaz to ruryki na górnej siatce), to było by szybciej i nie wiele drożej niż zwykły fundament i sił by zostało więcej na resztę. Zobacz do dziennika anonima jak ładnie wszystko upchnął w płycie  :smile:  przy stropie drewnianym oczywiście wentylacje w płycie można sobie darować  :wink: 

pozdrawiam
seb

----------


## tomekgawronn

W tej cenie dostałem projekt domu wraz z branżami i zagospodarowanie działki, zdaje się, że projekty przyłączy robią gestorzy sieci.

Mam wiele chęci by dużo zrobić samemu, niestety w większości będę budował za kredyt, co niestety jest batem na inwestora który musi w 3 lata zakończyć budowę i uzyskać zgodę na użytkowanie budynku. Zmusi mnie to by pewnie wziąć murarza, a przyznam że wolę budować ścianki niż gładzie robić  :sick:   Własne środki (doradzono mi w banku) chcę zostawić na ewentualne niedoszacowania kosztorysu, ewentualnie jakieś ogrodzenie, garaż i polbruki.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja mówie o projektach przyłączy od instalacji zew (skrzynka elektryczna w granicy działki, rurociąg z wodą w drodze, kanalizacja gazy itp) takie rzeczy aż do budynku to trzeba zrobić projekt, przynajmniej u mnie były takie wymagane i raczej wszedzie takie sa. Architekt powinien Ci o tym powiedzieć no chyba że to robi.
Murowanie ogarniesz sam bez problemu, to jedna z najfajniejszych rzeczy wtedy właśnie "buduje" się ten dom ! :smile:  nie pisałeś chyba o technologiach budowy ale jak wybierzesz odpowiednie to w te 3 lata spokojnie zdążysz, oczywiście poświęcając każdą wolną chwilę i każdy dzień urlopu.
Ja bym na Twoim miejscu kleił ściany na pianę, idzie błyskawicznie. Jeszcze co do kredytu, to nie musisz brać go na zbudowanie domu do odbioru budynku czy nawet gotowych podłóg ścian itp. Możesz wziąć tą samą kwotę ale już do stanu deweloperskiego, zawsze to troche mniej roboty i ciśnienia że jeszcze tyle do zrobienia a czasu co raz mniej. Wbrew pozorom stan deweloperski można osiągnąć dość szybko.

----------


## ausus

Ze swojego doświadczenia powiem tylko, że warto opanować autocada. To wiele ułatwia. Ja rozrysowywałem sobie w zasadzie każdy etap budowy. Zaoszczędziłem dzięki temu wiele czasu i pieniędzy. Ja także budowałem sam. Obecnie wstawiamy okna i na wiosnę elewacja. Jeśli chodzi o harmonogram to w pierwszym roku zrobiliśmy roboty ziemne, przyłącza, fundamenty z hydroizolacja i ociepleniem, drenaż opaskowy. Całość zasypaliśmy i zagęściliśmy. Zostawiliśmy na zimę.
Drugiego roku dobiliśmy do SSO. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Sebcioc55 teren gdzie jest moja działka, nie jest jeszcze uzbrojony, więc nie ma na razie możliwości zaprojektować przyłączy "abonenckich". Wiem, że energetyka zaraz po podpisaniu, z nimi umowy wynajęła firmę która projektuje przyłącze (dostałem informację i rzut projektu do wiadomości celem wyrażenia zgody na prace ziemne na mojej działce), projekt obejmował odcinek od słupa do skrzynki na działce. Co do wody i kanalizacji to nie wiem jak daleko temat leży bo wraz z przyszłymi sąsiadami pisaliśmy prośbę do wójta, aby gmina zajęła się rozbudową sieci w kierunku naszych działek. Gaz będę miał z własnego zbiornika podziemnego, więc projekt będę musiał zlecić firmie, która ostatecznie będzie mi to instalować.

Kredyt - nie wiem jak jest w innych bankach ale w PKO niezależnie jaki etap prac sobie kredytujesz to i tak chcą po 3 latach od wzięcia mieć zabezpieczenie w postaci odbioru budynku. Chciałem zacząć z własnych środków aby opóźnić wzięcie kredytu ale niestety muszę wystartować od razu z kredytem. Więc nie ma co ziewać tylko zakasać rękawy i do roboty  :big grin:  a może wigilia 2018 będzie już u siebie.............

----------


## Daniellos_

Witam samoroba. Brawo za odwagę. Będziemy wspierać  :smile: 

Bez obaw zdążysz w 3 lata. Ja się bałem czy zmieszczę się w 2 (wymóg kredytu), ale teraz optymistycznie marzę o 1,5r o wprowadzeniu się w tym roku (zacząłem we wrześniu 2016).

Szkoda, że nie upierałeś się przy płycie. Projektanci zazwyczaj unikają rzeczy nowych i nieznanych. nie wiem jakie masz fundamenty w projekcie, ale jeśli dość skomplikowane, to płyta może wyjść nawet taniej.

Czemu zdecydowałeś się na ogrzewanie gazem z butli?

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witaj Daniellos,
Nie wiem jeszcze czy będę takim samorobem pełną gębą jak większość tu obecnych, życie zweryfikuje. Pierwotnie planowaliśmy zacząć z własnych oszczędności i budować samorobnie bez nacisku na czas, własnym tempem. Wydawało mi się, że ze zgromadzonych oszczędności spokojnie zrobię fundamenty i mury, zapomniałem tylko, że po drodze muszę zapłacić za projekt, za przyłącza i te wszystkie inne sprawy około budowlane. Oszczędności zaczęły topnieć, więc wybrałem się do banku, a tam moje zapędy samobudowlane zostały trochę ostudzone. Doradca w banku zaproponował, aby zacząć z kredytu a pozostałe oszczędności zostawić na ewentualne niedoszacowania w kosztorysie lub zagospodarowanie działki. Po przemyśleniach uznaliśmy, że to ma sens, jednak nie wiem czy damy radę samemu zamknąć się do jesieni, aby nie musieć robić przymusowego postoju na zimę. Dlatego rozważam wzięcie kogoś do murów.
Ogrzewanie gazowe chcę dla wygody (obecnie jestem ekogroszkowcem i mam już dosyć), mam nadzieję że przy dobrze ocieplonym domu, nie wydam na gaz majątku, zwłaszcza że jestem zmuszony do instalacji zbiornikowej gdyż nie ma u nas ziemnego. Wiem że narażę się "pompiarzom" ale mnie nie do końca przekonuje cały ten marketing wokół pomp ciepła.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Generalnie do kredytu wymagają wkładu własnego. Może być wygodnie posiadać trochę swoich środków, na ten wkład własny. Chociaż można i bez tego. Ja w banku zadeklarowałem wnoszenie swojego wkładu na każdym z etapów i budując samemu ten mój niby wkład to robocizna - zamiast ponosić ten koszt i płacić komuś to robię to samemu. 
Też rozważałem ekipy, a teraz wychodzi, że robie wszystko samemu  :smile:  Akurat mury to najfajniejsza część budowy. Ja ściany rosną w oczach to motywacja jest olbrzymia. Choć sciany to raptem tydzień roboty  :smile: 

PC to nie marketing. Poczytaj na forum opnie użytkowników,  że to faktycznie działa  :smile:  Ewentualnie  zainwestuj w porządne ocieplenie i rozważ grzanie prądem w nocnej taryfie - wyjdzie taniej jak gazem z butli.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że koszt inwestycji w pompę i kocioł gazowy wraz ze zbiornikiem jest podobny. Eksploatacja gazu wychodzi drożej, ale obawiam się o trwałość sprężarki pompy ciepła. W zakładzie w którym pracuję mamy kilkadziesiąt klimatyzatorów i jakoś żadna sprężarka nie wytrzymuje dłużej niż 5-7 lat a zasada działania tych urządzeń jest podobna.
Po za tym, w moim regionie co raz częściej wieją silne wiatry, zdarzały się już dobowe przerwy w dostawie prądu, a co jeśli zdarzyłyby się dłuższe przerwy? Jestem posiadaczem własnego, małego agregatu który spokojnie zasila obecny piec na ekogroszek wraz z podajnikiem i pompami obiegowymi, więc gazowca nim również zasilę, pompy  ciepła już nie.
Szanuję zdanie użytkowników pomp i cieszę się że u nich się to sprawdza, ale u siebie się nie zdecyduję. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Tomek, nie będę tu ewangelizował, bo sam nie mogę zdecydować co do źródła CO  :smile:  ale dodam jeszcze tylko, że PC gruntowa pracuje w dużo stabilniejszych warunkach niż klimatyzatory i moim zdaniem żywotnośść jest zdecydowanie wyższa niże wspomniane kilka lat. Jeśli faktycznie nie chcesz PC to rozważ kable - inwestycyjnie koszt mały, a przy grzaniu w drugiej taryfie to koszty ekploatacyjnie pewnie zblizony do gazu ze zbiornika. 
Tu na forum CO gazem jak planujesz to rzadkość, a pamiętaj że zaglądają tu bardzo rozsądni ludzie  :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o braki prądu to pamiętaj jeszcze o tym, że kilka cm wylewki ma wystarczającą bezwładność, aby w dobrze zaizolowany dom stracił przy sporym mrozie tylko 1* temperatury w ciągu 24h. A jeśli ściany zewn czy wewn. zrobisz z silki to akumulacyjność znacznie wzrośnie. 
Nie wiem czy planujesz kominek, ale to też zawsze jakieś awaryjne źródło ciepła.

----------


## tomekgawronn

No ogrzewanie ciągle traktuję jako temat do rozstrzygnięcia, może coś się jeszcze zmieni w tym temacie. Zresztą przy stosunkowo niewielkim budżecie to ta budowa będzie sztuką kompromisu między tym co by się chciało a tym na co nas stać. Wiem, że niektóre podpowiedzi czy opinie zaczytane na forum są jak najbardziej rozsądne i zasadne, ale z drugiej strony gdyby realizować wszystkie pomysły zaczytane czy wręcz narzucone przez forumowiczów i znajomych to by milion złotych nie wystarczył na realizację budowy.
Kominka nie chcieliśmy od samego początku ale w planach jest na wszelki wypadek komin dymowy gdyby trzeba było podłączyć inny piec (np. na ekogroszek)

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jeśli chodzi o braki prądu to pamiętaj jeszcze o tym, że kilka cm wylewki ma wystarczającą bezwładność, aby w dobrze zaizolowany dom stracił przy sporym mrozie tylko 1* temperatury w ciągu 24h.


Może i się tak uda, ale z wyłączoną wentylacją i przy sporych zyskach bytowych. Z resztą z czasem nasza sieć energetyczna powinna być co raz bardziej modernizowana, tym samym braki zasilania powinny być co raz krótsze.

----------

